
Software Development as Advanced Damage Control - todsacerdoti
https://acko.net/blog/software-development-as-advanced-damage-control/
======
rurban
My favorite quote: "My advice is to not look for the perfect data structure
which kills all birds with one stone, because this is called a Lisp and few
people use it."

